# ledges & creek channels?



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

I will be fishing Paint Creek this weekend, and have been told that fishing the ledges/ old creek channels is the way to get to the nice bass. This type of fishing is very foreign to me (I usually fish bank cover). What lures and presentation do you fish in this type of open water structure? Thanks!


----------



## Marshall (Apr 11, 2004)

Deep running crankbaits and carolina rigs with a lizzard or your favorite soft plastic. A heavy slow rolled spinnerbait just graizing the bottom can be really good too. Good luck.


----------



## Flipp (Apr 5, 2004)

I Like throwing cranks and Also tube jigs on a ball head jig 1-4oz to 3-8oz


----------



## mbass8dor (May 9, 2004)

I've Had Success Using Jigs-n-pigs Down The Ledge
Also Rattle-traps Worked From Shallow To The Edge
And Left To Fall To The Bottom And Yo-yo The Bait.
Caught Some Big Bass And Walleye Doing That.
Good Luck
Tom


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

blade baits such as vibe's work well when vertical jigged.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

I agree with Marshall, jigs & Trailor, carolina rigs w/ lizards or worms, dependng on the depth 1/8 ro 1/4 oz. jigs. Also tubes are good. Throw next to the banks on ledges and slowly drag the bait off, when it drops be sure and watch your line for any movement or taps. If you feel that set the hook right away! That kind of bite can be very very light. Good luck and let us know how you do.


----------



## TritonBill (Apr 9, 2004)

Don't forget drop shot, even this time of year. Often times on creek channels, fish aren't directly on the bottom but more hovering a foot or so off the side of the ledges. They kinda suspend on the ledges and just float up or down onto the flats to feed. A drop shot can be perfect technique. I'd try drop shotting a little 2 1/2" tube in your favorite color. It's just something different that the fish don't always see. The littler tube is also a nice meal size and more of finesse type presentation.

All the other techniques mentioned above will work equally well or better at times too, all depends on the mood or cooperation of the fish when you get there!

Good luck!
TritonBill


----------

